
Legal Pot in the US Is Crippling Mexican Cartels? - DocFeind
https://news.vice.com/article/legal-pot-in-the-us-is-crippling-mexican-cartels
======
jqm
Frankly this article reads a bit like the author has been doing some field
experimentation.

Of course the DEA is bothered by having their budgets taken away. But are they
in bed with certain cartels to the point they are going to protect their
routes and industry? Doubtful. And... as a reminder... two states have
legalized pot. Two. Of course there are a smaller number of users with medical
cards but this hardly explains the Sinaloa cartel ceasing to plant marijuana
because it isn't profitable (a "fact" I highly doubt). Seriously disjointed
article.

------
azernik
Why the added question mark on the submission's title?

~~~
dang
We added it because it's far from clear that the statement in the title is
true.

------
Donzo
Ouch. I guess they'll just have to make billions off of every other illegal
drug.

~~~
logn
We've had the mafias ever since prohibition. I don't think the cartels are
going away. They'll diversify, maybe even outside of drugs (e.g., more
kidnapping).

~~~
Sanddancer
The mafia existed since before prohibition. While they got big during the
Alcohol War, they definitely had the advantage of having a vice distribution
network set up ahead of time. The cartels definitely were able to develop
their network on the back of certain drugs, however, with marijuana being a
significant amount of that money, I don't think they'd be able to maintain the
level of sophistication in their network that they have now. Much like how the
Mafia is a shell of its former self, the Cartels will fade once their main
sources of income are eliminated.

------
threeseed
It's an important topic. But can we really stop posting it to HN ?

It really doesn't have anything to do with technology, hacking, internet,
computing, etc. It's not even a particularly good article making baseless
claims with poor evidence and out of date information e.g. banks not being
able to deal with medical marijuana businesses.

~~~
daeken
From the guidelines:

> Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
> for the site. If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going
> to its page and clicking on the "flag" link. (Not all users will see this;
> there is a karma threshold.) If you flag something, please don't also
> comment that you did.

It's pure noise, no signal. To make the site a better place, just flag/ignore
it and move along, then go submit stuff you'd like to see on the site. As
Gandhi probably never said: Be the change you wish to see in the [site].

Edit: An aside, for 'dang: Please, please implement private comments, so I can
write things like this to people without it showing up for everyone else, thus
just dropping the SNR further. I'll buy you coffee/beer/dinner if you do so!

------
eruditely
Nigga please. Most cannabis is clandestine domestic anyways, they use their
skillsets to operate as professionals for tougher stuff ie cocaine and being
approached for other stuff. for better news regarding the cartel war in
mexico, check out insight news.

